# USMB Micro #1: Vengeful Mafia



## tn5421

*Game Rules*
_All USMB rules should be followed, along with the following rules._​
_Game Timeline_

Day phases will last 4 days. 
Night phases will last 1 day.

_General Rules_

Do not quote your role PM or any other PM/QT communication from the mod.
Do not contact any player in or outside of the game about the game.
Do not use encrypted or hard-to-see text (including "invisible" text, text below the 50% text size option, or text hidden via BBCode (not including spoilered text)).
Do not edit or delete posts in this thread.
*Don't accuse other players of cheating openly. Please PM the host your suspicions instead.*
*Also, pretending to break a rule to fake or psyche out other players is the same as rulebreaking. You can lie and bluff all you want, otherwise.*

_Activity_

If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 48 hours, other players may request a prod of that player.
If a player doesn't post in-game after a period of 72 hours and another player hasn't made a request, I will prod that player.
If a player is prodded, that player has 24 hours to make an in-game post before a replacement will be found.
If a player receives multiple prods and/or prod-dodges excessively, that player will be subject to a force-replace.
If you are going to be absent for a specific period of time, please let me know ahead of time!

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. Abbreviations, missing punctuation, and misspellings will be accepted as long as it is obvious to me who is being voted for. If I perceive it as a vote, it will count as a vote.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
A player will be lynched if a majority of the players have voted for that player.
You may vote for a *No Lynch*. If a majority of players vote for a No Lynch, the game will proceed to Night without a lynch.
All living players, including the lynchee, may continue to post until the thread is locked.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.

_Setup-Specific Rules_

*The mafia can't kill at all. There is essentially no Night phase.*
*If the godfather is lynched at any point, the town immediately wins. (This is the only special quality of the godfather.)*
*If, on Day 1 only, one of the townies is lynched, this townie immediately gets to make a vigilante kill. (See Vengeful Townie)*
*The town does not automatically win by having the godfather killed in this way.*
*Mafia wins when there are at least as many mafia as townies, and the town doesn't have a vengeance kill to use.*
*Vengeful Townie: A Vengeful player is a one that, when lynched, is awarded the ability to kill any other player as they die.*

_Behavior_

Harassment of an individual player is NOT permitted. While this is a competitive game, no personal attacks will be tolerated.
Always play to your win condition.
Do not discuss this game anywhere else with anyone else unless your role allows you to.
Please don't discuss pets or family in these games. You may mention them briefly if that is why you aren't posting much.


Sample Role PMs:



			
				Role PM: Vanilla Town said:
			
		

> _You're a Vanilla Townie._
> 
> 1. You have no special abilities except using your vote and your voice.
> 2. If you are lynched on Day One, you may make a vengeful kill. If this occurs, you have 48 hours to send me your target or to tell me that you don't want to kill anyone.
> 
> Win condition - You win if:
> 
> a) The Mafia Godfather is *lynched*
> 
> OR
> 
> b) All threats to the town have been eliminated.
> 
> Please confirm in thread.



~~~~



			
				Role PM: Mafia Goon said:
			
		

> _You're a Mafia Goon, and along with your partner, XXX, you make up the Mafia faction._
> 
> 1. You have no special abilities except using your vote and your voice.
> 2. If at any time, your partner, XXX, is lynched, you will lose the game.
> 3. You can talk to your partner at any time using this QuickTopic[linked].
> 
> Win Condition - You win if:
> 
> a) There are at least as many Mafia as there are Townies, and Town cannot use their Vengeful shot.
> 
> Please confirm in thread



~~~~



			
				Role PM: Mafia Godfather said:
			
		

> _You're a Mafia Godfather, and along with your partner, YYY, you make up the Mafia faction._
> 
> 1. You have no special abilities except using your vote and your voice.
> 2. If at any time you are lynched by the town, you will lose the game.
> 3. You can talk to your partner at any time using this QuickTopic[linked].
> 
> Win Condition - You win if:
> 
> a) There are at least as many Mafia as there are Townies, and Town cannot use their Vengeful shot.
> 
> Please confirm in thread.


----------



## tn5421

*Host:* tn5421
*Co-Host:* Wake

Player List:
1) Avatar4321
2) Shaitra
3) FA_Q2
4) AyeCantSeeYou
5) R.D.

Players that are alive:



> Avatar4321
> Shaitra
> FA_Q2
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 5



Players that are dead: 


> Nobody



Players that were modkilled:


> Hopefully nobody


----------



## tn5421

You may sign up by posting in this thread [reserved]


----------



## Wake

5 slots for a brand new game.

Take'em while they're hot, folks. 



Spoiler: Invitations



[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=45321]armada[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=48997]sameech[/MENTION]
                 [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=29688]derk[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]
                     [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]


----------



## Ropey

I'd like to but I doubt I could handle two games and the USMB ones.


----------



## Jughead

Thanks for the invite, Wake, but it wouldn't be fair to the others if I took one of the slots. I wouldn't be able to dedicate the time at the moment.


----------



## tn5421

That's kind of a shame.  This is a 3 day game, meaning at maximum it will take a little longer than 2 weeks (15 days or so)


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm in


----------



## Shaitra

I'm in.


----------



## tn5421

Added you both.  Good to have you here.


----------



## FA_Q2

ALWAYS willing
 [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]


----------



## tn5421

FA_Q2 said:


> ALWAYS willing
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]



I added you before you mentioned me :3


----------



## Moonglow

I'm red eye...


----------



## Moonglow

FA_Q2 said:


> ALWAYS willing
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]



Can you operate a lawn mower?


----------



## Ropey

Sweet. I'm gonna watch this.  It is a spectator sport too....

imo, it's only gonna grow.


No moonie, not your grass.


----------



## Moonglow

Ropey said:


> Sweet. I'm gonna watch this.  It is a spectator sport too....
> 
> imo, it's only gonna grow.
> 
> 
> No moonie, not your grass.



Well try not to move the hash marks...


----------



## FA_Q2

Moonglow said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALWAYS willing
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you operate a lawn mower?
Click to expand...


Yes I can.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sure, why not!


----------



## Ropey

Moonglow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. I'm gonna watch this.  It is a spectator sport too....
> 
> imo, it's only gonna grow.
> 
> No moonie, not your grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well try not to move the hash marks...
Click to expand...


In my case, those are harsh marks. I died pretty quick.


----------



## Avatar4321

Come on we just need one more


----------



## sameech

Excellent set up--town either needs to kill100% certain scum the first day or lynch the player they most trust with a kill.  Good luck to them sorting that strategy out.

Sorry won't be able to play.  Garden is coming in so I will have lots of pickling going on soon.


----------



## R.D.

Ok


----------



## tn5421

R.D. said:


> Ok



Is this an in?


----------



## tn5421

sameech said:


> Excellent set up--town either needs to kill100% certain scum the first day or lynch the player they most trust with a kill.  Good luck to them sorting that strategy out.
> 
> Sorry won't be able to play.  Garden is coming in so I will have lots of pickling going on soon.



It's a 'for-fun' setup rather than a more serious setup.


----------



## sameech

tn5421 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent set up--town either needs to kill100% certain scum the first day or lynch the player they most trust with a kill.  Good luck to them sorting that strategy out.
> 
> Sorry won't be able to play.  Garden is coming in so I will have lots of pickling going on soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 'for-fun' setup rather than a more serious setup.
Click to expand...


I understand that.  I anticipate a no lynch the first day though


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent set up--town either needs to kill100% certain scum the first day or lynch the player they most trust with a kill.  Good luck to them sorting that strategy out.
> 
> Sorry won't be able to play.  Garden is coming in so I will have lots of pickling going on soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 'for-fun' setup rather than a more serious setup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that.  I anticipate a no lynch the first day though
Click to expand...


I would doubt it tbh - at least for me.

There is nothing at all preventing a no lynch as the town looses nothing without a night kill BUT whats the point of not progressing.

If you lose then you lose BUT if you cant come up with something on the first day I don't think that you are going to come up with a whole lot more by the second 

Of course this really is my fist game so I could be WAAAAAY wrong....


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 'for-fun' setup rather than a more serious setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that.  I anticipate a no lynch the first day though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would doubt it tbh - at least for me.
> 
> There is nothing at all preventing a no lynch as the town looses nothing without a night kill BUT whats the point of not progressing.
> 
> If you lose then you lose BUT if you cant come up with something on the first day I don't think that you are going to come up with a whole lot more by the second
> 
> Of course this really is my fist game so I could be WAAAAAY wrong....
Click to expand...


because if town mislynches, that person gets to kill someone.  I, at least, would be inclined to kill the person who lead the lynch against me.


----------



## R.D.

tn5421 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an in?
Click to expand...


Affirmative


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that.  I anticipate a no lynch the first day though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would doubt it tbh - at least for me.
> 
> There is nothing at all preventing a no lynch as the town looses nothing without a night kill BUT whats the point of not progressing.
> 
> If you lose then you lose BUT if you cant come up with something on the first day I don't think that you are going to come up with a whole lot more by the second
> 
> Of course this really is my fist game so I could be WAAAAAY wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because if town mislynches, that person gets to kill someone.  I, at least, would be inclined to kill the person who lead the lynch against me.
Click to expand...


LOL.  I didn't even think of it in that manner but that makes a lot of sense.  Good point


----------



## tn5421

From here on out, only players (and my backup mod) should post in the thread.



Spoiler: Player List



[MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]



I am sending out role PMs now, and you may confirm in thread (generally, /confirm)

Keep in mind that the game doesn't officially start before 4 confirms are received, so any votes that happen before I receive 4 confirms will *not* be counted.


----------



## tn5421

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: I need you to update the top level posts with R.D.'s entry.

_Got it. -Wake_


----------



## Avatar4321

Party time. Let me know when we can start


----------



## Shaitra

confirm, ready to rock and roll!


----------



## tn5421

2/5 total confirms
2/4 confirms needed to start game


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

/confirm


----------



## R.D.

Confirming


----------



## tn5421

4/5 confirmed, Game may start now.

(I am awful at flavor so I'm going to have Wake do his stuff.)


----------



## tn5421

*Vote Count: 1.0​ *

*Avatar4321 (0): *
*Shaitra (0): *
*FA_Q2 (0)[not confirmed]: *
*AyeCantSeeYou (0): *
*R.D. (0):*

*Not Voting (5): *_Avatar4321, Shaitra, FA_Q2, AyeCantSeeYou, R.D._

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*


----------



## Wake

I'll not make it too crazy.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote: shaitra*

Cause I know how good she is at being bad


----------



## Shaitra

Well then, I have to do the OMGUS vote.  

*vote: Avatar*


----------



## tn5421

*Vote Count: 1.1​ *

*Avatar4321 (1):* _Shaitra_
*Shaitra (1):* _Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (0)[not confirmed]: *
*AyeCantSeeYou (0): *
*R.D. (0):*

*Not Voting (3): *_FA_Q2, AyeCantSeeYou, R.D._

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Well then, I have to do the OMGUS vote.
> 
> *vote: Avatar*



my vote was because i respect you as a player. and that makes you highly suspicious lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Vote: Fa_q2


----------



## Shaitra

I respect your playing ability too Avi.  You'd be a good person to take the 1st day lynch shot if it comes down to that.


----------



## R.D.

Vote:AyeCantSeeYou


I just want to fit in


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Vote:AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> 
> I just want to fit in





No better person to vote for!!!


----------



## Shaitra

If FA_Q2 doesn't get here soon, we all might have to switch our votes.


----------



## FA_Q2

Hello all.  Sorry I'm late to the party


----------



## FA_Q2

/confirm 

*vote: Shaitra*
Because she just cant give me one second to get here


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.2​ *

*Shaitra (2):* _Avatar4321, FA_Q2_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _Shaitra_
*FA_Q2 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _R.D._
*R.D. (0):*

*Not Voting (0): *

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*

1.1​


----------



## Avatar4321

Looks like we already have a L1 on Shaitra.

I trust Shaitra to make vigilante kill if she turns out to be townie, but right now I want to see more.

*Unvote: Shaitra*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Looks like we already have a L1 on Shaitra.
> 
> I trust Shaitra to make vigilante kill if she turns out to be townie, but right now I want to see more.
> 
> *Unvote: Shaitra*





She's got you scared, huh?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we already have a L1 on Shaitra.
> 
> I trust Shaitra to make vigilante kill if she turns out to be townie, but right now I want to see more.
> 
> *Unvote: Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got you scared, huh?
Click to expand...


Not at all. But with us only needing three I don't want day one done in two seconds


----------



## Shaitra

I'm not very scary Aye, trust me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I'm not very scary Aye, trust me.



But can we really trust you? Or anyone else


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Oh hell no! I don't trust any of you right now. LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

Moreover, who can we trust, if they turn out to be town, to use the vigilante shot?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Question on the vigilante shot

Do ALL townies get that, or is it just a one time thing, where when one uses it, no one else can?


----------



## Wake

* "If you (Vanilla Townie) are lynched on Day One, you may make a vengeful kill. If this occurs, you have 48 hours to send me (and/or TN) your target or state via PM that you don't want to kill anyone."* Link


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

So every VT gets that opportunity.

Thank you for answering, Wake!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

That can be dangerous if people use it without thinking first. Townie can take out townie and the scum will love it.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.3​ *

*Shaitra (1):* _FA_Q2_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _Shaitra_
*FA_Q2 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _R.D._

*Not Voting (1): *_Avatar4321_

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2​


----------



## Avatar4321

I trust Shaitra to use the shot. She's got good judgment.

Not sure about the rest of you, no offense


----------



## Avatar4321

So Aye, why should we vote for R.D?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

We can vote for RD simply because RD voted for me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

People will need to start talking, or we won't know anything until we lynch a player. We don't have much room to lose townies either.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> We can vote for RD simply because RD voted for me.



Looks like i read that backwards then

Okay R.D. why should we vote for Aye?

And Aye why should we should we vote for FA_Q2?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> People will need to start talking, or we won't know anything until we lynch a player. We don't have much room to lose townies either.



That's why I backed off. If we lynch someone too fast, we have no information for the revenge kill if we mislynch and then the game is essentially over if the vigilante misses.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can vote for RD simply because RD voted for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i read that backwards then
> 
> Okay R.D. why should we vote for Aye?
> 
> And Aye why should we should we vote for FA_Q2?
Click to expand...


I put FA_Q's name up only because he hadn't confirmed and said anything yet. At about 10:42, he confirmed and voted for shaitra. Not a word from that player since.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'd prefer to beat the scum this time. So I want this to count.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I hear ya. That's why, if FA doesn't say anything more and another player puts a vote in for him, I'll unvote. We need more info before we lynch anyone.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can vote for RD simply because RD voted for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i read that backwards then
> 
> Okay R.D. why should we vote for Aye?
> 
> And Aye why should we should we vote for FA_Q2?
Click to expand...


Actually my vote wasn't bolded, like I said I just wanted to fit in by tapping someone   It was a love tap


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I hear ya. That's why, if FA doesn't say anything more and another player puts a vote in for him, I'll unvote. We need more info before we lynch anyone.



I think the initial votes were just random to get things started - at least that's why I put in a vote 

We do have to be careful though - if we both fail to lynch scum AND the vigilante fails to kill scum then we lose.  On day one....

We do need to be careful.  The question is going to be not only who to lynch but ALSO do we trust their vigilante kill if we turn out to be incorrect....

*vote: unvote*


----------



## Shaitra

This is kind of weird.  It's potentially a really short game as everyone has pointed out if the vigilante kill doesn't hit scum.  

*unvote*

Anyone have any hunches or thoughts so far?


----------



## Avatar4321

1 2 3 not it!


----------



## Shaitra

So there's a 40% chance of picking scum and 60% chance of picking town for this first vote.


----------



## Avatar4321

Seems rd is awfully quiet this game again. She always seems to be suspicious to me


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> So there's a 40% chance of picking scum and 60% chance of picking town for this first vote.



Depends. For those of us who are townies, assuming we don't vote for ourselves. We have a 50 50 chance of picking scum. Of course they have 100 chance of picking townies.

So it kind of balances out


----------



## Avatar4321

I know I'm town. So right now I'm going to choose my top two scum choices. I suggest we all choose a top two. Maybe it will help us reach a decision.

Right now it's shaitra and r.d.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Seems rd is awfully quiet this game again. She always seems to be suspicious to me





I was town and the Dr when you got *me* killed last time.   That's suspicious to you?   Things that make you go hmmmmmm


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems rd is awfully quiet this game again. She always seems to be suspicious to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was town and the Dr when you got *me* killed last time.   That's suspicious to you?   Things that make you go hmmmmmm
Click to expand...


And you're conveniently not mentioning what you are now&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.4​ *

*FA_Q2 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_

*Not Voting (4): *_Avatar4321, FA_Q2, Shaitra, R.D._

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3​


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems rd is awfully quiet this game again. She always seems to be suspicious to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was town and the Dr when you got *me* killed last time.   That's suspicious to you?   Things that make you go hmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're conveniently not mentioning what you are now&#65533;&#65533;
Click to expand...


town Cop


----------



## R.D.

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].  I didn't really vote, I didn't bold anything.  *no vote *


----------



## Shaitra

Cool!  RD's town cop!  Get on investigating FA_Q2!


----------



## tn5421

R.D. said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].  I didn't really vote, I didn't bold anything.  *no vote *



Both of us interpreted it as a vote even though you didn't bold it.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: Edit 1.4 to show R.D. as not voting; he didn't bold his vote.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> This is kind of weird.  It's potentially a really short game as everyone has pointed out if the vigilante kill doesn't hit scum.
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Anyone have any hunches or thoughts so far?



Not really.  As many pointed out in day one of game 2the first go around seems to be pretty random.  The setup of this game changes a lot though.

We have 3 days I think before having to choose someone but how to make the scum speak up to read them or catch them in a miss step is somewhat beyond me....


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems rd is awfully quiet this game again. She always seems to be suspicious to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was town and the Dr when you got *me* killed last time.   That's suspicious to you?   Things that make you go hmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're conveniently not mentioning what you are now&#65533;&#65533;
Click to expand...


well...
we are all vanilla town so....

The only 2 roles are vanilla town or scum so there really isn't any info to gather by 'outing' our role.

Unless, of course, the scum wants to reveal themselves


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNVOTE*

FA, have you played this game before?


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *UNVOTE*
> 
> FA, have you played this game before?



No but I have followed every single post in game 2 and a hefty portion of them in game one 

I am a newbie but have been quite interested in playing.  Unfortunately, every time that a game starts up here I respond to the PM way to late.  I have a bad habit of only watching the new posts and completely ignoring the notifications until Wake started using them for the game.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote: fa_q2*

Because I want to teach him to play using the trial by lynching method


----------



## Avatar4321

Wow... did the town freeze?


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> *vote: fa_q2*
> 
> Because I want to teach him to play using the trial by lynching method



LOL.  Thanks Avatar...

Not really.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Wow... did the town freeze?



I don't know about the rest of the town but I have to actually sleep.....

So, yes.  The town did freeze.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Wow... did the town freeze?



  I wish

Seriously , were supposed to just guess?  Alphabetically it's you, by a hair


----------



## Avatar4321

Not if we go backwards alphabetically


----------



## Avatar4321

im seriously getting no reads on anyone lol this micro game is tough


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FOS: RD, FA

FA - because he's new 

RD - just because


----------



## R.D.

Negged!


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry guys, today is extremely busy at work.  I've been popping on for a few just to see where things are but since we haven't seen much action, I haven't posted.  

I suggest we start in the middle of the alphabet.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, today is extremely busy at work.  I've been popping on for a few just to see where things are but since we haven't seen much action, I haven't posted.
> 
> I suggest we start in the middle of the alphabet.



My real name is Abby 



Just sayin'


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

the middle would be FA going by the screen names.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

When playing this:

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, 
Catch a tiger by the toe. 
If he hollers let him go, 

My Mom says to pick the very best one and you are it.

We get: Shaitra!!!


----------



## R.D.

Uh-oh

This little piggy also lands on Shairta


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> the middle would be FA going by the screen names.



Then we should definitely start at the beginning or the end.

Just think about it - starting in the middle is just wrong


----------



## FA_Q2

FoS: Aye 

because Aye has pointed the finger at me at least three times - very scummy


----------



## FA_Q2

*vote: avatar*

Because he is voting for me and that makes me sad 

On a brighter note, if I get lynched I can always come back and shoot him for it


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> *vote: avatar*
> 
> Because he is voting for me and that makes me sad
> 
> On a brighter note, if I get lynched I can always come back and shoot him for it



That's pretty scummy.


----------



## Shaitra

No, lynch me, lynch me!!!   I wanna come back and shoot someone!


----------



## Avatar4321

Am I the only one who doesn't want to be lynched for the revenge shot unless absolutely necessary?


----------



## Shaitra

spoil sport


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.5​ *

*Avatar4321 (1):* _FA_Q2_
*FA_Q2 (1):* _Avatar4321_

*Not Voting (3): *_Shaitra, R.D., AyeCantSeeYou_

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Is it just me, or is this 'small' game more fun that the other going on?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Is it just me, or is this 'small' game more fun that the other going on?



That's because I'm still alive here


----------



## Shaitra

I think it's fun because it's new.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to be lynched for the revenge shot unless absolutely necessary?



The revenge shot is the high light of this game...bring it on!

said Shaitra


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is this 'small' game more fun that the other going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I'm still alive here
Click to expand...


That does tend to make the game more interesting, doesn't it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Well?   Anymore input from everyone?   So far all we have is one for me and one for avi....


----------



## Avatar4321

i suspect you all


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> When playing this:
> 
> Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,
> Catch a tiger by the toe.
> If he hollers let him go,
> 
> My Mom says to pick the very best one and you are it.
> 
> We get: Shaitra!!!





R.D. said:


> Uh-oh
> 
> This little piggy also lands on Shairta



Well if you do pick me, I will get the vigilante shot because I'm VT.


----------



## Avatar4321

well i find it interesting that only aye and rd havent mentioned using the revenge shot if they are killed. 

Just saying.


----------



## R.D.

Maybe we're just silent but deadly.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

^^^^^^ What RD said!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Besides, why let your enemy know you're coming after them? LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Maybe we're just silent but deadly.



So you are flatulence? That's pretty scummy


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we're just silent but deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are flatulence? That's pretty scummy
Click to expand...


I'm a lady 

Sneaky maybe, stinky never!


----------



## Avatar4321

So we have two people, rd and aye, not talking about the revenge shot. Two people, shaitra and F2, excited about using it. And me being reluctant to use it.

Any significance to this


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> So we have two people, rd and aye, not talking about the revenge shot. Two people, shaitra and F2, excited about using it. And me being reluctant to use it.
> 
> Any significance to this



I'm not sure.  I definitely understand your thought process.  But didn't Aye unvote because she was voting for someone that already have 2 votes so scum couldn't come through and hammer?  That would seem to be a pro-town move, but could just be a clever scum move.


----------



## Avatar4321

Seriously guys are we just going to sit around or are we going to start hitting someone?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

What do you want us to hit you with? As an attorney, you know that's abuse!!!


----------



## Shaitra

Yes, I'm still just trying to figure out who's guilty though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'll go ahead and say I'm just a plain 'ol VT again; nothing to hide here. No awesome killing skills or stealth moves to make when it's dark out, even though I hoped! If I'm lynched first, I will not use the revenge kill unless I know as fact that someone is scum. Misusing it will cost us the game.


----------



## Shaitra

I need to see the results of game 2 so I can see who's scum there.  It might be revealing to see how badly I got played by certain people.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote Count: 1.6​ *

*Avatar4321 (1):* _FA_Q2_
*FA_Q2 (1):* _Avatar4321_

*Not Voting (3): *_Shaitra, R.D., AyeCantSeeYou_

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*
*~* *I can do votecounts, too!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5​


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I need to see the results of game 2 so I can see who's scum there.  It might be revealing to see how badly I got played by certain people.



Why? You should know exactly who is who by now even without the death scene and it has no affect whatsoever for this game.

making me think i should vote for you again


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> So we have two people, rd and aye, not talking about the revenge shot. Two people, shaitra and F2, excited about using it. And me being reluctant to use it.
> 
> Any significance to this



Three of us are gun shy


----------



## Avatar4321

Well, then let's use knives. Preferably more effectively than you did against mani


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Well, then let's use knives. Preferably more effectively than you did against mani



Oh snap



Just shuddupayourmouth!


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> So we have two people, rd and aye, not talking about the revenge shot. Two people, shaitra and F2, excited about using it. And me being reluctant to use it.
> 
> Any significance to this



I don't really know but it seems to be all we have to go on at the moment....


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote: Aye*

I figure if I am wrong about Aye, I can think the kill shot will be in good hands because aye isn't pressing to use it. And i trust aye's judgment.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote Count: 1.7​ *

*Avatar4321 (1):* _FA_Q2_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _Avatar4321_

*Not Voting (3): *_Shaitra, R.D., AyeCantSeeYou_

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5 | 1.6​


----------



## Avatar4321

My philosophy is to give power to those who don't wish to exercise it


----------



## Avatar4321

We have a little over a day left.

Game two may be over but we are still on day one


----------



## R.D.

It's so quiet in here


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote: Aye*
> 
> I figure if I am wrong about Aye, I can think the kill shot will be in good hands because aye isn't pressing to use it. And i trust aye's judgment.



Yep, you're wrong in thinking I'm scum. Use your vote on who you think scum really is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Shaitra*

Let's see what she has to say.


----------



## Shaitra

Since I know I am not scum, I have a 50-50 shot of picking someone who is.

*Vote: R.D.*


----------



## Shaitra

Actually, I'd like to vote for TN but I think I am a little late.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't think your vote will count


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Actually, I'd like to vote for TN but I think I am a little late.



That alone is a good reason for me to keep my vote on you.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have one day left and the closest we've come is two votes for shaitra in the first ten minutes


----------



## R.D.

If I make any guess except Avi, scum can hammer.  So to avoid me being the screwup this time I'm going ssllooww


----------



## Avatar4321

Then give your top two without voting so we can discuss then


----------



## FA_Q2

R.D. said:


> If I make any guess except Avi, scum can hammer.  So to avoid me being the screwup this time I'm going ssllooww



Scum can hammer now as long as someone has a single vote sooooo....

I don't really think that has any real bearing on this particular game the way it is set up.  There are only 2 scum so I don't think they want to lose half their numbers on a rash hammer.  Of course I could be incorrect so I wont put my vote just yet.

FoS: Aye


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm guessing we will end up doing a rush hammer tomorrow at the rate we are going.

I'll be honest I have nothing on any of you.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm guessing we will end up doing a rush hammer tomorrow at the rate we are going.
> 
> I'll be honest I have nothing on any of you.



Anything done in a rush is not really a good thing...
 :|


----------



## Avatar4321

yeah well the deadline is tomorrow.


----------



## Shaitra

Avi seems to be really pushing for a lynch.  FoS: Avatar

Right now Avatar and Aye seem the most suspicious to me.


----------



## R.D.

I'll go with Shaitra, only because she went for me.  I don't know, but inaction never sits well with you guys  

*Vote:Shaitra*


----------



## Avatar4321

Well I don't know what happens if we don't lynch by the deadline. But it seems if we don't kill one person today we lose the revenge shot if we accidently take out a townie. I'd rather accidently so that today and have a chance of getting scum than do it tomorrow.

I suspect all of you for different and opposite reasons.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing we will end up doing a rush hammer tomorrow at the rate we are going.
> 
> I'll be honest I have nothing on any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything done in a rush is not really a good thing...
> :|
Click to expand...


This is rather suspicious.  Scum wouldn't want us to lynch anyone because of the nature of day one.  If we get a scum in the lynch, that's bad for them.   If we lynch a townie, we get a second shot at scum which is still bad for them.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing we will end up doing a rush hammer tomorrow at the rate we are going.
> 
> I'll be honest I have nothing on any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything done in a rush is not really a good thing...
> :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is rather suspicious.  Scum wouldn't want us to lynch anyone because of the nature of day one.  If we get a scum in the lynch, that's bad for them.   If we lynch a townie, we get a second shot at scum which is still bad for them.
Click to expand...


I agree. Doing nothing helps the scum. Losing the shot helps the scum


----------



## R.D.

Doesn't pushing for the revenge shot without any solid clues seem scummy?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It does to me RD. Unless, of course, more info comes out within the 48 hours it's able to be used.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Doesn't pushing for the revenge shot without any solid clues seem scummy?



Since the acum don't get the revenge shot, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.8​ *

*Shaitra (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou, R.D. _
*Avatar4321 (1):* _FA_Q2_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _Avatar4321,_
*R.D. (1):* _ Shaitra_


*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7​


----------



## Shaitra

Interesting.  I've had two votes on me for a while now, and no one has hammered me.  That could mean that both scum are already voting for me, or scum definitely wants to see a no lynch situation and both people voting for me are town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Well, I ain't scum, so that means one is scum or we're both town.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am going to hammer Shaitra if we don't have anything better within a few hours.

I trust her with the kill shot if she is townie, and i am not confident she isn't scum just because she isn't dead already.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Interesting.  I've had two votes on me for a while now, and no one has hammered me.  That could mean that both scum are already voting for me, or scum definitely wants to see a no lynch situation and both people voting for me are town.



Hey, I only voted for you an hour ago....because you you voted for me. 

Avi looks anxious to me. He trusts Shaitra, but doesn't trust her


----------



## Avatar4321

Course im anxious. I don't want the town to lose the revenge shot if we don't lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA hasn't said much. Maybe he's afraid he'll slip up if he says anything. Those of us that are town don't have to worry about that (the slipping up part).


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FA hasn't said much. Maybe he's afraid he'll slip up if he says anything. Those of us that are town don't have to worry about that (the slipping up part).



I noticed that too.


----------



## Shaitra

I agree FA is looking suspicious.  *pulls out gun, starts cleaning it*


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote FA_Q2*

I think between him and shaitra, he is the more suspicious.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNVOTE*

(for now)


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I agree FA is looking suspicious.  *pulls out gun, starts cleaning it*



okay now the gun has me suspicious here.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have till 9pm central for a kill. So about 9 hours.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree FA is looking suspicious.  *pulls out gun, starts cleaning it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay now the gun has me suspicious here.
Click to expand...


I was just getting ready in case I got lynched.  Otherwise I'm just a law-abiding 2nd amendment kind of gal.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree FA is looking suspicious.  *pulls out gun, starts cleaning it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay now the gun has me suspicious here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just getting ready in case I got lynched.  Otherwise I'm just a law-abiding 2nd amendment kind of gal.
Click to expand...


admit it you are one of those gun toting nutjobs


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FA hasn't said much. Maybe he's afraid he'll slip up if he says anything. Those of us that are town don't have to worry about that (the slipping up part).



Does anyone actually sleep around here?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

LOL! Not much! 

You wouldn't either if you didn't know who the scum are.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Interesting.  I've had two votes on me for a while now, and no one has hammered me.  That could mean that both scum are already voting for me, or scum definitely wants to see a no lynch situation and both people voting for me are town.



That is as sound of logic as any so far and I have FoS Aye earlier.


*Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've had two votes on me for a while now, and no one has hammered me.  That could mean that both scum are already voting for me, or scum definitely wants to see a no lynch situation and both people voting for me are town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is as sound of logic as any so far and I have FoS Aye earlier.
> 
> 
> *Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*
Click to expand...


Don't forget, I can use the revenge shot on whoever I choose if I'm lynched.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> LOL! Not much!
> 
> You wouldn't either if you didn't know who the scum are.



LOL.

Apparently sleeping makes you look like scum....

I have been pretty vocal here BUT not posting between 6 and 10 am gets everyone suspicious of me....


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've had two votes on me for a while now, and no one has hammered me.  That could mean that both scum are already voting for me, or scum definitely wants to see a no lynch situation and both people voting for me are town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is as sound of logic as any so far and I have FoS Aye earlier.
> 
> 
> *Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget, I can use the revenge shot on whoever I choose if I'm lynched.
Click to expand...


ONLY if you are town.

So far I am banking on you being scum so I have nothing to worry about 

If I am wrong though we lose


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

just being alive and breathing makes one suspicious


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is as sound of logic as any so far and I have FoS Aye earlier.
> 
> 
> *Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, I can use the revenge shot on whoever I choose if I'm lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONLY if you are town.
> 
> So far I am banking on you being scum so I have nothing to worry about
> 
> *If I am wrong though we lose*
Click to expand...


yep, it'd be game for sure, since i'm town.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote:R.D*

R.D hasn't shown any interest in using the revenge shot herself. She also hasn't claimed to be a townie. Though she did falsely claim to be the town cop when we know there is none. She is quiet and not drawing attention to herself and when she does post, she provides absolutely no useful information and makes no attempt to find the scum.

R.D. is the best bet here.


----------



## FA_Q2

Well, 
by my read the votes are:

R.D. (2) Avitar, Shaitra
Aye (1) FA
Shaitra (1) R.D.
Avitar (0)
FA (0)

Not Voting: Aye


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote:R.D*
> 
> R.D hasn't shown any interest in using the revenge shot herself. She also hasn't claimed to be a townie. Though she did falsely claim to be the town cop when we know there is none. She is quiet and not drawing attention to herself and when she does post, she provides absolutely no useful information and makes no attempt to find the scum.
> 
> R.D. is the best bet here.



Don't be simple, I was talking about the last game, I was the Cop...you took a shot at me about losing to Mani as well mr smarty pants 

You're wrong about the revenge shot, I could just  as easily shoot another townie, the push for it is kinda scummy I've said since we have so few real clues.    The threat to use isn't off, but the push, which you keep doing while pretending you don't want it is off.   Plus it's you who seems to be waffling.  You pick Shiatra because you're not sure she isn't scum but trust her revenge shot    Trust mine too, Avi, I'll shoot you  

Oh, and claiming town is a given even for scum, weak. 
*vote:Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

Here is my list from most scum to least, subject to change

Rd
Fa
Shiatra
Aye

So you know where I'm leaning I'd I get killed


----------



## R.D.

I think this a revenge play  

Dang, I said I was sorry


----------



## FA_Q2

How much time do we have?  I am going to be out for a few hours (around 3 or 4) and we need to come to some sort of consensus before the deadline.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

About 5 hours to go.


----------



## Avatar4321

5 hours left. I'd really like to see everyones list of suspicion. It will give us all a better idea what to expect


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FOS: 

FA

Shaitra


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Shaitra*


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get a vote count?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.9​ *

*R.D. (2):* _ Shaitra, Avatar4321_
*Shaitra (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _R.D._
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _FA_Q2_


*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

At this point, I'd take a hit for town. I don't want to, but I would. 

I could also change my vote and hammer RD, but I have nothing to say she's suspicious at this time.

Why hasn't scum already hammered her? My guess is that the 2 scum we have are already voting for RD. Otherwise, she'd be gone.


----------



## Avatar4321

Or the more likely she is scum and not going to be hammered by her own. Hammer her. Or I'll hammer shaitra. Either way


----------



## Avatar4321

I misread the shaitra vote nevermind


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

question is, will FA switch his vote off a townie to hammer someone else?


----------



## Avatar4321

We have little over an hour and a half to decide


----------



## Avatar4321

I won't be on much till the deadline. Do us proud


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Or the more likely she is scum and not going to be hammered by her own. Hammer her. Or I'll hammer shaitra. Either way



Excuse me?  There is no hammering Shaitra.  You two are definitely a team with knowledge the rest of s don't know about 


Latest vote count:
*Vote Count: 1.9


R.D. (2): Shaitra, Avatar4321
Shaitra (1): AyeCantSeeYou
Avatar4321 (1): R.D.
AyeCantSeeYou (1): FA_Q2*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.10​ *

*R.D. (2):* _ Shaitra, Avatar4321_
*Shaitra (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _R.D._
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _FA_Q2_


*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9​


----------



## tn5421

*Fair warning, deadline is in 50 minutes*


----------



## Avatar4321

Either someone hammers rd or give us someone else to hammer.


----------



## R.D.

I thought you were going to hammer Shaitra.


----------



## Avatar4321

I already told you I miscounted. Why are you stalling for a nonlynch?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I already told you I miscounted. Why are you stalling for a nonlynch?



I'm not.  I'm just honing my revenge shot


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It could be the 2 of you working together for all I know. Why don't ya'll switch to Shaitra?


----------



## Avatar4321

So I'm working with rd to lynch her?

We could also switch both of us to aye


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

We could also get FA, since he isn't here to do a damn thing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I will say this, if any of you go after me with the revenge shot, town will lose if we lynch a townie tonight.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*vote: Rd*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If RD winds up town, I know whose ass I'm coming after!


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.11​ *

*R.D. (3):* _ Shaitra, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _R.D._
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _FA_Q2_


*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 
*~* *Deadline expires 6/26/14, @ 9pm central.*

*A majority vote has been met!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10​


----------



## Wake

*"Frick, frick, FRICK!" 

"I thought I was SO clever!"

"ARGH, NOOOO!!!!"

*SNAP!*

With that, one distraught R.D. was hung high upon the gallows!

R.D., Mafia Goon, has perished. 








It is now Night 1.

Night will last 24 hours; deadline is 6/27/14, @9pm central.*


----------



## Wake

*It is now Day 2.

Deadline ends 7/2/14, @1pm central.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*fos: Fa*


----------



## Avatar4321

I put together a chart of who voted for whom last round. Not as well as one of tn's charts but here:

Avatar &#8211; Shaitra, Faq2, Aye, Faq2, R.D.
Shaitra &#8211; Avatar, R.D.
R.D &#8211; Aye, Shaitra, avatar
Aye  - Faq2, Shaitra, Shaitra, R.D
FAQ2 &#8211; Shaitra, avatar, Aye

There was one person who didn't vote for R.D. and whom R.D. didn't vote for.

Fa_q2 

So* vote FA_Q2*

My second choice right now is Aye. He could have just switch to R.D. at the last minute so he wasnt implicated himself. I don't think Shaitra is likely at this point because there is little to no evidence that she was working with R.D. at any point.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm good with a FA_Q2 lynch.  I don't have much read on anyone else right now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*vote: Fa_q2*


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.1​ *

*FA_Q2 (3):* _ Shaitra, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou_



*Not Voting (1):* _FA_Q2_

*~* With 4 players, it takes 3 to lynch! 

*A majority vote has been met!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4  | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11​


----------



## Wake

*"Oh no, please God no."

"You guys didn't even give me time to talk." 

As FA_Q2 was hog-tied and dragged up to the ghastly gallows, tension began to brew inside of him. Or, to be more precise, within his dark meat.

~~~*PHARF* *Poot* *VOOM!*

The farts of frustration. Otherwise known as death farts. 

"Really, seriously, don't lynch me. I'm innocent," FA pleaded, like a chubby grouper with a high-pitched voice.

One of the three, with a turn of her head, seemed to have second thoughts... 

"Well, maybe we shouldn't go ahead with this..."






"Really...?," pipped a nervous FA_Q2...

"No."

*Pulls lever*

"WAAAGH--!!!"

*SNAP!*











FA_Q2, Mafia Godfather, has perished!

THE TOWN&#8212;Avatar4321, Shaitra, and AyeCantSeeYou&#8212;WINS!!!!!

Good job guys, and thanks for playing!

This thread is now open for discussion.*


----------



## Avatar4321

well, that was a short day..


----------



## Wake

OK TN, make a game now so I can play!


----------



## Avatar4321

atleast im not hexed in this game lol


----------



## Avatar4321

btw i am glad to see town can win


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Yay!!! WE did good! 

Still think I'm scum? LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I knew something was up when I mentioned votes being switched to FA before I put the hammer on RD. RD wouldn't take hers off Avatar, so I knew who I was going after again.


----------



## Avatar4321

I knew we were onto something when R.D was playing completely different than usual. Usually she is very helpful in trying to find scum. This game it was she was just saying fluff and not really contributing.

And the fact that neither of them voted for each other was a tell too.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Yay!!! WE did good!
> 
> Still think I'm scum? LOL



Maybe not this game


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I knew we were onto something when R.D was playing completely different than usual. Usually she is very helpful in trying to find scum. This game it was she was just saying fluff and not really contributing.
> 
> And the fact that neither of them voted for each other was a tell too.



 It was hard.    I'm a lover, not a mafia scum bucket as a rule


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> OK TN, make a game now so I can play!



WTF actually happened?!


----------



## Wake

Well, Day 2 they quicklynched FA_Q2.

By quick I mean 3 posts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK TN, make a game now so I can play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF actually happened?!
Click to expand...




Scum screwed up, that's what happened.


----------



## FA_Q2

lol.  I still dont really know what I did wrong.  


Other than the fact I simply was not logged on at the right times.  By the time I got off work, I was dead 

I would have hammered RD too but I was late again.  At least the game 3 is going to give me more breathing room.

First town win is my loss....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

how is game 3 giving you more breathing room? you're scum again?


----------



## FA_Q2

because the voting schedule is not 3 days long :/


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, good to see town can win.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK TN, make a game now so I can play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF actually happened?!
Click to expand...


We lynched the godfather in what was probably one of the shortest mafia days ever played on usmb.


----------



## tn5421

Avatar4321 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK TN, make a game now so I can play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF actually happened?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We lynched the godfather in what was probably one of the shortest mafia days ever played ever.
Click to expand...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Well, I didn't realize that. I havent played that much to realize that.


----------



## Wake

I too have never seen a Day end that quickly. Ever.


----------



## Avatar4321

and not only did the day end quickly, it ended with a mob lynch.


----------



## Ropey

Well, it is USMB.


----------

